# Books for sale



## farmerdan (Aug 17, 2004)

I have 14 books for sale that are in like new condition from a smoke free environment. I'm in SW Michigan or will ship. I would like $5 a book and shipping.

Storey Books
Small Scale Livestock Farming
Guide to Raising Chickens
Guide to Raising Beef Cattle
Guide to Raising Dairy Goats

Hobby Farms Chickens
Hobby Farms Goats

The Homesteading Handbook to Raising Small Livestock - Jerome D. Belanger
Raising Animals For Fun and Profit- Editors of Countryside Magazine
Country Wisdom: The Art of Successful Homesteading- Editors of Countryside Magazine

The Homesteaders Manual- Editors of Farmstead Magazine
How to Buy and Enjoy a Small Farm- George Laycock
Gene Logsdon's Practical Skills, A Revival of Forgotten Crafts, Techniques and Traditions

A Veterinary Guide For Animal Owners- C.E. Spaulding, D.V.M.
Keeping Livestock Healthy: A Veterinary Guide- N. Bruce Haynes, D.V.M.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi
If would help me, if you would add a ISBN number for each book to your listings,
and maybe number of pages in each book. This way you won't have to do pictures.
There is at least one I am interested in. Thanks


----------



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

farmerdan said:


> I have 14 books for sale that are in like new condition from a smoke free environment. I'm in SW Michigan or will ship. I would like $5 a book and shipping.
> 
> Storey Books
> Small Scale Livestock Farming
> ...


These all look great, but I would love to buy the last three on your list.

Thanks,Tammy


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

id like to buy them all --or however many you have left unsold


----------



## farmerdan (Aug 17, 2004)

The girl loves flowers said:


> These all look great, but I would love to buy the last three on your list.
> 
> Thanks,Tammy


sending you a PM


----------



## farmerdan (Aug 17, 2004)

chaossmurf said:


> id like to buy them all --or however many you have left unsold


sending you a PM


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you still have Hobby Farm Goats?


----------



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

farmerdan said:


> sending you a PM


Wow , I am just seeing this. 
What does sending me a pm mean?

thanks,
Tammy


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

The girl loves flowers said:


> Wow , I am just seeing this.
> What does sending me a pm mean?
> 
> thanks,
> Tammy


personal messeage


----------

